# First Day of Homeschool...DONE!



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

...and my daughter loved it 

We started kindergarten today. I decided on, "Teach your child to read in 100 easy lessons", and my daughter really seemed to grasp the first lesson REALLY well, I didn't have to correct her on anything so we went though the 1st lesson several times just to reinforce it. We have flash cards and will work on recognizing all number 1-100 (she can already count to 100 but doesn't know all the numbers by sight. She can also do basic addition (numbers under 10) in her head, we will work on doing those on paper. Our first science project will be chickens and eggs. I am so excited that she is so excited about it all! YAY!


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Glad you had a great day! It's amazing how time flies. Seems like I just started that not that long ago but I have two graduating this year. One is in public school now, the other still at home. We just started the first day of the last year today. It's a little bittersweet.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I've used that book for two of mychildren so far and I love it! My son just did lesson 98 and he's almost done!


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Awwww, that is so awesome! I used that book along with Teach a Child to Read with Children's Books or Mary Pecci for all five of my children. Good memories


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations! Your little girl is very lucky to have a momma like you. 

I'm in the umpteenth year of homeschooling (I've lost count). Never a dull moment.


----------



## pammy (Aug 15, 2011)

My last one started Kindergarten as well!!!! Have a great school year!


----------



## BillieJo (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

